# Feel guilty, but still angry.



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

I work at Wal Mart, and am teaching myself sign language. A woman who works there knows I'm learning it. She also works as a teacher, and asked me to teach her class to sign. I agreed, but she never picked me up on time to be there when her class started. We were always late. last week she blamed me. i can't drive, and I made it clear when she asked me that she'd have to pick me up. She never once thanked me for help, and in fact charged me gas money ( 10 for a 15 minuet ride.) I only taught sign language about ten minuets a day, and otherwise was her gopher, making copies, passing out snacks, distributing papers, and like that. I even had to clean it up when one child had an accident. last week she was very late, and said picking me up was a "pain in the a**." I told her it was to help her, and if she couldn't pick me up she didn't have to. She shouted at me that she didn't need my help. 

I told her not to start a new song with them (I was teaching them simple songs in sign language) if she wasn't going to pick me up. She put me on the spot by saying right then that I would start teaching them the new song. I started, but told her at the end of the day that I was done. She blew up at me, even threatening me by saying "You'd better not have cost me my job or else." I don't know what she could do at Wal Mart to affect my job. I also don't see how I would have cost her hers. She has since been sending me loads of texts actually begging me to come back, saying Jesus won't forgive me if I don't forgive her, and saying think of the kids. 

I don't want to go back. I love those kids, but I feel so used. Sometimes she wouldn't even drive me all the way home because she was running late for her other job and I'd have to walk part of the way home. January and February in Wisconsin, not fun. I normally work until eleven pm, and classes started at 7 am. Yet I still feel so guilty for quitting.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Don't feel guilty, she sounds unstable. Her behavior is just not right or acceptable.


----------



## erinsweeney (Nov 13, 2014)

Honestly you should record her behavior and notify the school--children don't need to be around such a confused, unstable, inconsistent person.


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

I wouldn't even feel bad for saying no to her. Like the girl above stated; she seems unstable and you don't need to be in that kind of environment where you don't know what's to happen next sort of thing. The whole charging for gas is ridiculous, especially since you went into her class to help her students!! And you weren't even getting paid (unless I'm wrong?). So honestly, I'd do it politely but I'd just explain that you don't have time for someone to be treating you in the way that she has so you're going to have to decline. 

If she keeps acting mean towards you about it then I would let her know if she doesn't stop then you'll notify the school of her behaviour, but I wouldn't do it right off the bat. Give her a chance to correct her ways before you tell on her so to say. 

Good luck


----------



## Sticky (Jan 26, 2015)

Dont go back. Telling the school what is happening sounds good. She is wrong in treating you like she did.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone. I've stuck to it and haven't gone back. Erika you're right, I wasn't paid. And everyone's right about how she acted. I've seen her at work twice since I quit and she's been talking nice to me, i think hoping she'll convince me she's changed, but i can't trust her again.


----------



## erinsweeney (Nov 13, 2014)

erikablanchettexo said:


> Like the girl above stated


Not to derail the thread, but uh. Not a girl. Thanks.


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

erinsweeney said:


> Not to derail the thread, but uh. Not a girl. Thanks.


I apologize. I didn't realize I even wrote "girl". The "person" is what I should have put. Thanks.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

If you are going to say something about her to the school board, make sure you also speak to your Walmart superior since this crazy lady will most likely try to mess with your employment there once she figures out what has been said. I would not let her bully you like that anymore or manipulate you into coming back/feeling sorry for her. I cannot even believe this lady is in charge of teaching a class - she is just so vile.


----------

